# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Visita al Trasvase año 1978 y al canal del margen derecha del postrasvase

## perdiguera

Del fondo del armario han salido estas fotos que he pasado a digitalizarlas tal y como las he encontrado, en algunas se ven manchas otras están desenfocadas, todas tienen la pátina de los 35 años que han pasado desde su toma hasta hoy.
Corresponden, algunas, a un viaje de estudios que hice en 4º de caminos y con el profesor de la asignatura de Obras Hidráulicas, don José Luís Adalid Elorza, ese viaje, que hicimos sin pagar ni un duro, lo pagaron las empresas que visitábamos, fué el primero que me impactó desde el punto de vista profesional. Y otras a mi primer trabajo en el canal del margen derecho del postrasvase en su tramo impulsión de Ojós-impulsión de Alhama.
El recorrido, creo recordar, fué: Atazar, luego Entrepeñas, Bolarque, Bujeda en construcción, creo, para acabar en Ojós, pasando por el Molinar. El trazado del ATS.
Las fotos no sé a qué embalses corresponden pero son de ese viaje, lo sé por el autobús y los compañeros. Y las otras son de mi primer trabajo.
Espero que alguien de la zona, o de fuera, con más conocimientos vaya poniendo nombre a las cosas.
Espero que no os pase lo que a mí, que me han hecho muy mayor ya.
Son 20 fotos así que os pondré dos mensajes.

Embalse de Castrejón


Impulsión de Alhama


Bolarque


Impulsión Alhama


No sé donde es


Aliviadero Molinar. Gracias Santy


Castrejón. Gracias Azakán


Bolarque. Gracias Azakán


Molinar. Gracias FEDE

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ene-2014),santy (25-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora continúo con las diez restantes.

Ni idea


Impulsión Alhama


Castrejón. Gracias Azakán


Viaducto de Gigüela. Gracias labanda


Castrejón. Gracias Azakán


Castrejón. Gracias Azakán


Bolarque. Gracias Azakán


Castrejón. Gracias Azakán


Interior de la impulsión de Alhama


Canal de Castrejón.  Gracias Azakán


Sólo queda una imagen por averiguar.
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ene-2014),santy (25-ene-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas gracias Perdiguera :Smile: 

Sin duda un auténtico tesoro el que nos dejas, unas imágenes que cuesta mucho de ver y que me recuerda la época en que íbamos con nuestra cámara de carrete, en las que no sabías como te habían salido hasta la hora de revelarlas.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------

perdiguera (22-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

La lástima son los colores que se pierden, aunque ganas la "vejez" de la imagen, no termina de gustarme.
Lo de los rollos de película te hacía pensar mucho más a la hora de disparar que ahora por eso le tengo gran aprecio a las fotos y fotógrafos de esa época que tomaban imágenes en movimiento y les salía bien.

----------


## Azakán

Del último mensaje la tercera, la quinta y la sexta son del embalse de Castrejón, Toledo. Se reconocen perfectamente los cortados de tierra característicos de las "Barrancas". La séptima es el aliviadero de la presa de Bolarque (Guadalajara-Cuenca). Ahora hace... pues desde ese entonces, que no baja por ahí agua, y tiene hasta pinos en medio. Y la última es el canal de Castrejón en su arranque desde la presa de Castrejón, mirando aguas abajo.

Del primer mensaje, la antepenúltima foto es también la presa de Castrejón, y la penúltima también la de Bolarque, con los tubos del trasvase detrás.

----------

perdiguera (22-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Azakán por las aclaraciones que me han dejado perplejo.
Jamás pensaba haber estado en Castrejón, jamás de los jamases; debió de ser muy dura la noche anterior y no me enteré. Hoy estoy feliz de saberlo.
Creo que en el primer mensaje aparecen las fotos de Bujeda en construcción.
Saludos.

----------


## Azakán

Me extraña, la verdad. Ahora mismo está, salvo el vaso del embalse, todo cerradísimo de vegetación de encinas. Ya me sorprendería que en 34 años se haya pasado de ese pelado absoluto a una auténtica selva de encinas, pero quizá, sorpresas más grandes me he llevado.

----------


## No Registrado

Qué buenas fotos.

Coincido en lo del embalse de castrejón y la derivación al canal del mismo nombre. Ahora el río Tajo ya no existe debajo de ese embalse hasta la desembocadura del canal en El Carpio, bastantes kms. de río.

Yo creo que tampoco hay fotos del embakse de La Bujeda, posiblemente sí del edificio de impulsión, aunque no estoy seguro. Pero desde luego, de la Bujeda no.
Quizás podrían ser de la salida del trasvase en Alarcón.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias no registrado,
Parece que los que conocen la zona dicen que no es la Bujeda y me lo creo. El alemán ese ya hace estragos por mi cabeza.
Me quedan sin conocer las siguientes fotos:
Del primer mensaje, la segunda que parece ser una implusión o un sifón; la quinta parece la salida de algún desvío y la explanación que se ha hecho parece la de una balsa o un canal ancho; la sexta salida de un aliviadero en una zona con bastante más pinos que las anteriores; la décima que puede ser la toma de un canal y a su vez la presa parece de material suelto con paramento de aguas arriba de escollera.
Del segundo mensaje la primera parece un inicio de un acueducto y la segunda que puede ser una balsa de carga o descarga.
Ya se que será difícil conseguirlas todas pero si alguien las puede localizar mejor será bienvenido.
Gracias.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante reportaje Perdiguera, como sabes que nos encantan esos tesoros!! Como bien dice Sergi, que tiempos aquellos y menudo bus el que os llevó a esas obras hidraúlicas. Gracias a los lugareños que nos aclaran las fotos... :Wink:

----------

perdiguera (22-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Un pajarito me ha dicho que hay en el primer mensaje un embalse del Júcar, concretamente el del Molinar
Os pongo la foto que puse y una del hilo, los puntos de toma son distintos pero creo que se parecen lo suficiente como para decir que es el mismo embalse.



Y ahora una del amigo santy que la publicó en el hilo de el Molinar



Además el año de construcción es anterior a mi visita y la geología de la zona parece que es la misma.

Una duda menos.

Gracias pajarito.

----------

santy (25-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

Yo tengo mis dudas.

Ciertamente se parecen como dos gotas de agua, pero la entrada al túnel es diferente (y no creo que la hayan modificado, pero es más que probable).

En cuanto a la geología, en tu foto se aprecia un risco que no llego a encontrar en la otra, pero como están tomadas desde ángulos diferentes, bien pudiera ser que en la imagen de Santy quede mimetizado.


Aunque viendo esta imagen de Google: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=villa+...id=po-65523147

tengo que retirar mis dudas. Hasta los cables son los mismos.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde luego esa foto es inmejorable para comparar. Gracias Luján por la búsqueda
Y es lo más probable porque, además la foto es la última de ese rollo.
Y puede que se tratase de la última parada antes de llegar a Valencia de vuelta.

----------


## perdiguera

Siguiendo buscando fotos han aparecido nuevas imágenes tomadas durante mi viaje de Obras Hidráulicas allá por el año 1978, creo recordar.
Entre ellas os pongo estas que no tengo ni idea de donde son a ver si alguien consigue ubicarlas.

En realidad es un pupurri de fotos de mi primer trabajo y el viaje de obras hidráulicas. Ahora les pongo el nombre

Creo que es de la impulsión de Alhama


Impulsión de Alhama


Esta no sé de donde es


Impulsión de Alhama


Impulsión de Alhama


Impulsión de Alhama


Ojós, el primer túnel tras la impulsión.


Ojós


Ojós


Ojós, gracias a Huesito






Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ene-2014),santy (25-ene-2014)

----------


## labanda

> Gracias Azakán por las aclaraciones que me han dejado perplejo.
> Jamás pensaba haber estado en Castrejón, jamás de los jamases; debió de ser muy dura la noche anterior y no me enteré. Hoy estoy feliz de saberlo.
> Creo que en el primer mensaje aparecen las fotos de Bujeda en construcción.
> Saludos.


la Cuarta foto de la segunda parte es el trampo que discurre desde Carrascosa del Campo (Cuenca) a traves del termino de Palomares del Campo.

----------

perdiguera (22-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras... no había visto este hilo hasta ahora, ya me vale  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Menudo tesoro guardas perdiguera.

----------

perdiguera (22-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

En un momento de lucidez que el alemán ese me ha dejado por poco tiempo he podido llegar a ver que las 3 últimas imágenes que se ven de la respuesta 14 corresponden al azud de Ojós, en concreto a la base de la tubería de impulsión del canal de la margen derecha y al túnel donde acaba esa impulsión.
Todas ellas son del tiempo en que estuve trabajando allí y no son por tanto del viaje de Obras hidráulicas como había pensado hace un largo tiempo.
Gracias a labanda por hacerme recordar este hilo.
Seguiré con las otras pues deben de ser de por esa zona.

Edito porque creo que he encontrado la ubicación de las 4 primeras: pertenecen a la balsa y parque eléctrico de la impulsión de Alhama, límite de la obra de Ferrovial, también del canal de la margen derecha.

Inserto una imagen de la zona

----------


## santy

Yo si que estoy al día jejeje, acabo de ver este hilo, desconocía su existencia, pero me he llevado una grata sorpresa, sobretodo con dos de sus fotos ya que corresponden al Molinar, la primera es de la entrada al tunel que da acceso a la presa, y que repito con permiso del amigo perdiguera, ya que la mía se ha borrado de la página en donde las cargaba.



Supongo que sería esta que es en la que mejor se ve, pero nada mas ver la primera, sin ver la mía lo he reconocido sin lugar a dudas



La otra es esta



Y corresponde con estas mías, me ha pasado como con la otra, al verla he reconocido el sitio. Se trata de la salida de la central, vista desde la presa.





Bueno, aunque tarde, pero he añadido mi granito de arena.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

Los terrines (25-ene-2014),perdiguera (25-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Santy por las confirmaciones. Ya quedan menos por encontrar.

----------


## perdiguera

Mientras que preparo una edición de todas las imágenes que se han encontrado y las coloque en su lugar correspondiente, cambie el nombre de este hilo e identifique las restantes, pongo esta imagen de esta presa, que no la puse en su día por estar rota y sucia pero como llevo un montón de tiempo sin poder averiguar cual es ahora la pongo por si alguien la conoce.



La calidad es pésima pero creo que hay suficientes datos para poder averiguar su nombre.

El autobús es el mismo que el del viaducto del Giguela, por lo tanto debe estar entre Atazar, Bolarque, Castrejón, Carrascosa del Campo y Molinar que es lo que hemos identificado hasta ahora.

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos dias, es el azud de ojos en Blanca, rio Segura.

----------

perdiguera (27-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Huesito, inestimable colaboración la tuya.

Hay que ver cómo se vuelve uno de despistado: ahí estuve yo trabajando un año...

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de poner al día el hilo, cambiando el nombre y poniendo el nombre a las fotos según han ido indicando los compañeros.
Quedan muy pocas por resolver aunque algunas son difíciles.
Gracias a todos los que habéis colaborado.
Un saludo.

----------

